# Oberois Kitchen Management Trainee Program



## tinstryde (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone out here know about the Hotel Chain called oberois ? I wanted to know how good their kitchen management training program is in comparison to a culinary school like Johnson and wales .... Please help !


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Is this what you are referring to?

From the description, it appears to be focused on the management aspects rather than the trade aspects.


----------



## tinstryde (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes i am talking about the OCLD ( Oberoi Centre for Learning and Development ) in kitchens. They are a hotel chain and train you if you clear their selection round ( i have my final trade test remaining) and then after two years of training you join as a junior sous chef !


----------

